# Tail Light Warning



## davek1974 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone having issues with a warning that says tail lights are out? It comes and goes. Took to VW and they say they changed out the left rear bulbs, but the warning light came on the same day (after they changed em out). Does not always come on though. Could it be temperature sensitive or could I have a short or something? Starting to get annoying.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know if it is a warning specifically for the tail lights, the warning is for any light in the car that is out. Nevertheless I’ve being having the same issue, the warning comes on and the problem seems to be one of the bulbs of my left tail light. I changed the bulb, and after two days the same warning. Just move the bulb and the warning went out. Maybe it is a problem with the electrical socket?


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (danyvw)*

I have similar issue before
warning come on but ALL BULBS were working
took it to the dealer twice
first time they replace the bulbs 
2nd time the did something to the socket 
now it is fine


----------



## vanosss (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the same problem


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (davek1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davek1974* »_Anyone having issues with a warning that says tail lights are out? It comes and goes. Took to VW and they say they changed out the left rear bulbs, but the warning light came on the same day (after they changed em out). Does not always come on though. Could it be temperature sensitive or could I have a short or something? Starting to get annoying.

At 2200 miles my '10 CC suddenly gives me a warning light and a message about the right brake light being out. However, they all seem to be working. Not knowing when you can trust these warning lights isn't good..


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (torpeau)*

replace all the OEM bulbs for brake and tail lights, they suck and you can get enough to replace them for like $10 at an auto parts store.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_replace all the OEM bulbs for brake and tail lights, they suck and you can get enough to replace them for like $10 at an auto parts store.

Easily replaceable, huh?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (torpeau)*

Yes I did all the ones in the outer lights and all you do is pull open the carpet covering and find the latch that holds the bulb holder in, push than and slight the bulb holder out. Change bulbs. Put back together and done.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_Easily replaceable, huh?

very easy... 

also, the tail lights are easy to remove as well... takes some puzzle solving skills to put the inners back in (3 removable clips, I see can be confusing for some people, but it only goes in one way, so easy for the ones who pay attention when removing the lights). But an easy job, for the average person to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (davek1974)*

My bulb-out warning light came on at about 3,000 miles. The MFD said "tail light out." I took it in. A taillight was out. The dealer fixed it. The end.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Yes I did all the ones in the outer lights and all you do is pull open the carpet covering and find the latch that holds the bulb holder in, push than and slight the bulb holder out. Change bulbs. Put back together and done.

Yes, but the inner ones are a real PIA to take them out. I did it taking out the whole lights, other way IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (danyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danyvw* »_
Yes, but the inner ones are a real PIA to take them out. I did it taking out the whole lights, other way IMPOSSIBLE

Correction, my wife didn't notice that the outer right brake light was out when I had her look.
I had read about all the tail light problems months ago, but figured the problem had been handled by the time I got my 2010. Wrong!!!
In the last 20 years, I have only had one bulb burn out before this. How VW could let this happen is ridiculous!!!! If there was a question, the dealers should have automatically replaced before selling the cars.
Sure doesn't burnish VW's image.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_
Correction, my wife didn't notice that the outer right brake light was out when I had her look.
I had read about all the tail light problems months ago, but figured the problem had been handled by the time I got my 2010. Wrong!!!
In the last 20 years, I have only had one bulb burn out before this. How VW could let this happen is ridiculous!!!! If there was a question, the dealers should have automatically replaced before selling the cars.
Sure doesn't burnish VW's image.








The fact that you are this up in arms over a tail light bulb is astounding. 


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 6:22 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (Veedubin02)*

What's astounding is that here was a known problem that they allowed to get thru to customers. A simple fix for VW, a nuisance for its customers. I do not expect a new car to be burning out bulbs. The only other bulb in over 20 years that needed to be replaced was on my wife's Camry after 4 or 5 years.
Edit:
Also astounding is how the warning light is now off and the brake lights are back to normal
Another Edit:
4 days later and the warning light is back on again for my right brake light. Arghhh!
_Modified by torpeau at 3:28 PM 1-30-2010_


_Modified by torpeau at 11:40 AM 2-3-2010_

Another edit: I've had the warning on that brake light again -- for the last 3 or 4 weeks. Will have dealer handle it on next visit. The bulb may be working again by that time. Who knows?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Tail Light Warning (torpeau)*

I'm with torpeau on this one...
I really, really love my CC...but it has given me wayyyy to many trips to the dealer for warranty work...and it's not even 1 year old...
This light came up yesterday on my car...another trip to the dealer...
Little things like this make a difference...


----------



## JavaLover (Feb 21, 2011)

*CC Tail Light Warning*

I know this is an old thread. Came accross this as I am experiencing issues now. I have a similar situation. Replaced the tail light bulbs three times already; very uncommon for a new car. Today, the tail light warning illuminated. I checked the rear lighs and the brake bulb went out again. It rained a lot last night, in my area. Now I think the water may have something to do with it becuase previously the tail lights seemed to go out the same time I had the car washed. Are you still experiencing problems and have you found a resolution?


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

I got tired of the bulb problem ( 5 x in 6 months) along with the rattles, squeaks, creaking and DSG issues. Numurous dealer visits etc... 
Sold it 2 weeks ago. (Still have our trusty 08 Jetta)


----------



## radiovoxvw (Sep 14, 2008)

*Same issue but worse*

Got the warning and the bulb was out. When I went to replace it I noticed the plastic tips on the socket mount looked slightly melted. I saw it this morning and my check engine light came on yesterday afternoon. Not sure of it's related but I'm going to the dealership in the morning.


----------



## radiovoxvw (Sep 14, 2008)

*Astounding?*

I'm sure you'll feel just as astounded when some bored a-hole cop writes you a ticket for a burned out tail light or uses that as an excuse to pull you over and harass you.


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Both brake lights about 10k apart*

Just passed 22k miles in my CC and have to replace my left brake light. Right one went out around 10k. Pretty odd to have that happen, I thought.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Let me help you guys...

To fix this issue, just bend inward (make the gap smaller) the metal "contacts/connectors/prongs" that hold the bulbs in. I noticed my "burned-out" bulb still had an intact filament, so I re-installed it and it worked again. So I "tightened" the gap, and never had the issue again. :thumbup:

I hope this helps you guys and VW...


----------



## brimwin (Dec 11, 2010)

*Broken wire*

I had the intermittent tail light failure, then one side out steady. Finally found multiple wire insulation breaks and one broken wire where they come through the hinge above the left side wheel well. Wire bundle appears to have been pinched, and possibley this way since factory.


----------

